# Most extreme cutting diet you have done/seen/heard



## maw00041 (Apr 9, 2014)

Interested to see what the most extreme diets you have done or seen people do?

I once seen a guy have 3 whey shakes a day for 4 weeks. Lost a ****e load of weight but surely that must have been torture.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I know someone who physically sewed their mouth shut, wore bin bags and chained themselves to a treadmill for 8hrs a day......


----------



## maw00041 (Apr 9, 2014)

The sort of dicky answer i was looking for :thumbup1:


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

Lettuce and coffee diet!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Merkleman said:


> I know a guy that hired a hitman to monitor him, he paid the hitman £20k to stay at his house for a month. If he was caught eating cheat meals and wasn't exercising, the hitman had permission to shoot him with his silenced pistol.
> 
> On day 26, the hitman caught him eating a Freddo in the bath, shot the poor fùcker dead. Bodybuilding is a dangerous game.


That's such a shame, poor guy only had a few more days to go as well


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Not eating a thing for two weeks was the most extreme, was working really well right up to the point the guy suddenly died.


----------



## JamieSL (Feb 6, 2014)

maw00041 said:


> Interested to see what the most extreme diets you have done or seen people do?
> 
> I once seen a guy have 3 whey shakes a day for 4 weeks. Lost a ****e load of weight but surely that must have been torture.


When i first joined here i started cutting at 1200 kal clean a day i lost almost 2 stone in 2 month went from chubby to lean and now i'm bulking at 2500


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Them detox diets where all they eat/drink is blended vegetables. That to me seems really extreme.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

The two shakes a day and 1 meal for dinner diets are pretty extreme


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

ECA + Water + Protein + Veg for a month.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

The real hcg diet is pretty damn harsh!

Can of tuna, celery, one apple and a couple of crackers per day.


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

the finger diet.. extreme but effective

eat what you want but as soon as you consume food you have to violently finger your mouth until it comes back out. warning it may become so much of a routine that you end up fingering your mouth even when you havent eaten just becuase 'you kinda like it'


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

I followed the womens cambridge diet, just shakes which totalled around 500 cals a day.

from january to june i dropped from over 19stone down to 12stone.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

The supermodel diet - eating tissue, smoking ciggs, boshing charlie and drinking diet coke.


----------



## Matthew5 (Mar 17, 2011)

Velocity diet - 4 shakes a day for 28days


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I think Ghandi did a good one back in the day. D


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Matthew5 said:


> Velocity diet - 4 shakes a day for 28days


This doesnt seem too extreme..

Just put in my stats and 1450cals off days...1900 workout days...so not awful if its just for 28days


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> The supermodel diet - eating tissue, smoking ciggs, boshing charlie and drinking diet coke.


You left out weighing their poo.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Mine at the minute. I'm eating nothing at all. Not out of choice mind... I've potentially broke both wrists while running home from the pub on Sunday and can't sodding cook


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

"Eight o'clock in the morning, I'll have fish and a rice cake. At ten o'clock, I'll have fish. At twelve o'clock, I'll have fish and a rice cake..."


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

velocity diet, shakes only - mental


----------



## Matthew5 (Mar 17, 2011)

GetSuperBig said:


> This doesnt seem too extreme..
> 
> Just put in my stats and 1450cals off days...1900 workout days...so not awful if its just for 28days


Dunno what shakes your drinking mate? 475calories a shake on your workout days? :confused1:

It is extreme, try it and I bet you wouldn't last a week.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Matthew5 said:


> Velocity diet - 4 shakes a day for 28days


That should be called the toilet seat diet


----------



## Matthew5 (Mar 17, 2011)

Sams said:


> That should be called the toilet seat diet


Due to the lack of fiber your actually more likely to be constipated! Hence why they recommend putting flaxseed into a few of the shakes!


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Matthew5 said:


> Dunno what shakes your drinking mate? 475calories a shake on your workout days? :confused1:
> 
> It is extreme, try it and I bet you wouldn't last a week.


GO on Tnation...thats what it comes out for me at 210lbs...

1900cals i wouldnt struggle with at all! Not on a diet!


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I stuck myself on 1500 cals last year a few weeks before I went on holiday. Fuark it was horrible at first but I shifted some weight


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

GetSuperBig said:


> GO on Tnation...thats what it comes out for me at 210lbs...
> 
> 1900cals i wouldnt struggle with at all! Not on a diet!


He wasn't questioning the 1900 cals but the 475 cals in a shake


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Del Boy 01 said:


> He wasn't questioning the 1900 cals but the 475 cals in a shake


Well firstly its not 4 meals...lol..its 5...so his calculations are wrong


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

GetSuperBig said:


> Well firstly its not 4 meals...lol..its 5...so his calculations are wrong


So 380 per shake? No need to get all biitchy about it.


----------



## GetSuperBig (Mar 5, 2014)

Del Boy 01 said:


> So 380 per shake? No need to get all biitchy about it.


No idea as not all shakes are the same as some have carbs some don't


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I dropped down to 1500 cals last year and got the abs and around 8% bf....looked great felt like crap, ****y with everyone constantly thought about food and drooling every time I watched people eat could not sleep. Went from 16 1/2stone to 13stone (Started off around 14%) that for me was the worst diet ever and in a year put 10lbs back on but God knows how people get by with 3 or 4 shakes a day. They are insane


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

maw00041 said:


> Interested to see what the most extreme diets you have done or seen people do?
> 
> I once seen a guy have 3 whey shakes a day for 4 weeks. Lost a ****e load of weight but surely that must have been torture.


I did 8 weeks of 6 eggs in the morning followed by porridge water and protein powder followed by chicken or turkey with like paprika or salt and pepper small amount of sweet potato and broccli for the next four meals somedays 3 meals and one cheat meal saturday night and that was my most extreme with full training and cardio 5 days a week mornings. needless to say I cut right up but did find it hard. the eating not so bad just prepping can get quite annoying and the misses wasn't too happy me eating that every bloody day.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Slater8486 said:


> I did 8 weeks of 6 eggs in the morning followed by porridge water and protein powder followed by chicken or turkey with like paprika or salt and pepper small amount of sweet potato and broccli for the next four meals somedays 3 meals and one cheat meal saturday night and that was my most extreme with full training and cardio 5 days a week mornings. needless to say I cut right up but did find it hard. the eating not so bad just prepping can get quite annoying and the misses wasn't too happy me eating that every bloody day.


Should have dumped her


----------

